# Skink from Dorrigo - ID help



## Berachester (Nov 24, 2014)

I have just got back from visiting some national parks up the coast and I found this skink in Dorrigo NP near the Never Never picnic area. I found these skinks quite commonly. They were always hanging out in crevices of fallen downs trees. Can anyone please help with an ID for it and let me know what ID features to look out for. I was thinking its a Eulamprus sp. possibly murrayi? Thanks heaps!

Also sorry for the poor quality pics. Couldnt get a good angle, they are quite fast!


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 25, 2014)

murrayi


----------



## eipper (Nov 25, 2014)

Karma murrayi


----------



## Berachester (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks guys, is Karma murrayi the latest taxonomic name for this skink?


----------



## eipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Berachester said:


> Thanks guys, is Karma murrayi the latest taxonomic name for this skink?


 yes


----------

